# Follow the cord



##  (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## jar546 (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

I am missing something.  I follow the cord and find a power saw.  What did I miss?


----------



## Mule (Dec 2, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

The only thing I see is some funky valley's, hips??? and maybe a weird ridge????

I'm confused on what I am looking at.


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

From the saw the cords goes up the roof, over the ridge and down the curved roof.  There is no valley on the left side of the ridge.  There was no vantage point to get a better picture but the cord should be in a straight line.  They had to remove the roof framing down to the plate line and start over.  In the end it turned out ok.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

YA! It is just a crap job!  :roll:


----------



## Mac (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

Oh it's OK - just the old craftsmens style "bent valley".


----------



## jar546 (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

And I was assuming that the photo was creating an optical illusion.  I can see clearly now


----------



## rktect 1 (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

In the Pixar movie "Cars", after McQueen first fixes the road.

Sally:  It looks terrible.

McQueen:  Good.  It matches the rest of the town.


----------



## brudgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

I was hoping it was spliced into the power lines.

What a disappointment.


----------



## Frank (Dec 3, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

Where is it written that shingled roof sections have to approximate planar surfaces?--curves are soo much prettier.


----------



##  (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

Frank,

The contractor asked the same question with different words.  I pointed out that the curves were not on the approved plans.  It is difficult to see in the picture but both sides of the roof had curves and the ridge was way out of level.

The homeowner is a mousy little guy that was very intimidated by the big blustery contractor so I put on my tiger hat.


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

I don't see any problem with it... it is the classic inverted eyebrow roof line  :lol:


----------



## jar546 (Dec 5, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord



			
				tigerloose said:
			
		

> The homeowner is a mousy little guy that was very intimidated by the big blustery contractor so I put on my tiger hat.


Yes, and you are quite intimidating with it on!


----------



## JBI (Dec 7, 2009)

Re: Follow the cord

What Frank said.

Hey, they work in the Orient, right?

And that sheathing IS ORIENTed Strand Board, right?  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

(I crack me up!!!)


----------

